

Dash adds DIY widgets to free accounts - scottoreilly
https://www.thedash.com/news/2014-01-27-do-it-yourself

======
ndrake
What's Dash's pricing like?

~~~
scottoreilly
The free account gives you one private dashboard and unlimited public
dashboards. Pro accounts are $10 per month for unlimited private and public
dashboards.

